
Pay to upvote? - wandcrypton
https://honest.cash/honest_cash/new-on-honest-cash-get-paid-for-upvoting-and-promoting-good-content-early-on-127
======
wandcrypton
From the article on Honest.Cash: "The current upvote amount goes 40% to the
writer and 60% to the previous upvoters". The upvotes are distributed to 1, 2,
4, 8, 16... previous voters.

Simple calculation: First voter gets their money back with the 5th voter. But
the 5th voter only gets their money back with the 69th voter.

The first voter doubles their money with the 32,769th voter and the second
voter doubles their money with the 33,554,434th voter.

So doubling the money is very unlikely for even the first voter and impossible
for everybody else.

So if I'm honest, I don't think this algorithm will provide much incentive to
vote.

~~~
gus_massa
If you are so skeptic about the algorithm, why did you post it here?

------
codazoda
As I read through the way payment amounts are handled I can't help but
remember the owner of a company I worked for a long time ago saying, "there's
money in confusion".

------
masonic
The domain name is painfully ironic.

~~~
bchfan
Why? They have a different business model and take no fees, the upvotes are
not considered an investment but a social game and it’s fully transparent.
Some guys have already made +1000 usd for blogging there. I tested the upvotes
and it’s created in a way that if you upvote good content you get more or less
the same back. It seems to be growing very fast, I see it everywhere making
headlines.

~~~
masonic

      the upvotes are not considered an investment but a social game
    

If one has to create _additional throwaway accounts_ [0] to submit comments in
defense of a given behavior, that's a solid confirmation of its dishonesty.

[0] this account was created immediately before submitting this comment

------
wandcrypton
Here are the tips:
[https://honest.whotipped.it/Chart/](https://honest.whotipped.it/Chart/)

It seems like 20-30 bitcoin upvotes happen a day.

------
skilled
Is this for social media networks or the Honest Cash website?

------
ohiovr
Shill.cash

